# Sourcing thin stainless steel



## twm.bwen (24 Nov 2015)

Hi there, I am trying to find a roll of stainless steel. It needs to be approx 12" wide, 0.005" gauge and about 5m long. I keep drawing blanks on google but it brought up this forum and if there is one thing I know, it's that the combined experience of actual people usually draws better results than a search engine.
Does anyone have any ideas where I can get it?
Thanks


----------



## Cheshirechappie (24 Nov 2015)

Try http://www.knight-group.co.uk/stainless ... -steel.htm in Birmingham. A 5m length may be a very small order for them, but their e-commerce site has a selection of offcuts that might yield something suitable.


----------



## Hitch (24 Nov 2015)

Look for 'Stainless shim stock'... should be able to get it in 12"/305mm width.... 


A quick google of what i have suggested finds this place...

http://www.repco-tech.co.uk/shims/?gcli ... oCZgTw_wcB


----------



## TFrench (30 Nov 2015)

Does it have to be 5m long? I use 2mx1mx0.5mm sheets of stainless at work and have a guillotine to cut it to width...


----------



## twm.bwen (3 Dec 2015)

Thanks for e reply!

I have got nowhere with every company. it is all prohibitvley expensive.

Would 0.5 be able to roll and unroll without kinking? It is 4 x the thickness the company that makes the foldable flue I'm trying to copy uses.

2m would be perfect, I could even take 2 x2m as a friend wants to make one as well. 
The trouble is I'm guessing it will still be too expensive!

What money did you have in mind?


----------



## TFrench (3 Dec 2015)

PM'd


----------



## bugbear (4 Dec 2015)

twm.bwen":139g1ept said:


> Thanks for e reply!
> 
> I have got nowhere with every company. it is all prohibitvley expensive.
> 
> Would 0.5 be able to roll and unroll without kinking? It is 4 x the thickness the company that makes the foldable flue I'm trying to copy uses.



Why not just buy it - I'd give good odds (although it's not 100% certain) you find that making your own doesn't save much money.

Companies buy in bulk, and have well worked out designs and production processes. This allows them
to add a (healthy?) profit margin, and still sell it for less than you can make it for.

Most of the time, anyway.

I've seen some "rustic", "artisanal", "primitive" chopping boards at craft fair I could undercut by a good amount. :wink: 

BugBear


----------

